# Firewood Gathering and Permits



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I did an internet search and didn't come up with what I'm looking for.
I would like to gather a little firewood to burn in a backyard fireplace.
I would like to gather it in the southeast Idaho area.
How do I get a permit? I'm only looking to use downed timber since I don't need much.
Also, when backpacking in to some of the forest service property what permit do I need to gather wood for a campfire?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I never heard of needing a permit for campfires when you are camping in the National Forest but if you are hauling a truckload home you need a firewood permit.

You need to contact the local Forest Service over the area you want to get the wood and buy a permit for that forest, they may have certain areas that you can and can't gather fire wood. Usually National Forests will not let you cut dead standing, they have to be downed trees. If it is BLM property you need to go to the local BLM office for the area that you want to get the wood and buy a permit from them.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

No permit needed for camp fires that I know about.
Bowgy is correct about the permit for a cord or so but I doubt they would worry about cutting up a downed log or two for a small stash of wood. 










I can't imagine needing a permit for wood for a campfire in any national forest. But bowgy is right about a permit if you are trying to lay in a winters worth of wood to heat your house.
I've seen people cut a lot of wood just for the week long hunt that would fill a pickup bed with no problem.
I'm sure if it was not stacked high enough to be seen nobody would care if you cut up a couple of down/dead logs to take home.
If there is no wood cutting areas listed for your area you might check to see if there is any old slash piles laying around that haven't been burned, They are good for an easy small load.
Disclaimer: I don't understand people who want to cut live timber for firewood or standing dead timber. Both are a no no to me. Plenty of deadfall to be cleaned up without the hassle.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

In UT your can get permits and cut up until Oct 31st.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

gdog said:


> In UT your can get permits and cut up until Oct 31st.


For what areas Of Utah???? The only one I know of is for the Uinta's.

With South East Idaho, you can go to the grocery store in Preston to buy permits. You have to purchase a min. of 4 cords. Which really is to bad considering that they are 6 bucks a cord. Things have been picked over pretty bad by now. Good luck and most likely I will be up there myself for the next few weekends.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Evanston & Heber National Forest - http://www.fs.usda.gov/main/uwcnf/passes-permits/forestproducts


----------

